# Developmental Driller 1 / Escno 8506



## Scruggspc

This Tuesday I was asked to come fish aboard the Lisa Ann II (fishfighters 42 invincible) for an overnighter to the far rigs to look for some tuna action. We left around 6:00 am Tuesday morning from Destin pass to locate the bait along the beaches and numerous FADs. It did not take long to load down with live bait. It was nice and calm so we pushed south 130 miles at 37 knots. I must say it was one killer ride! We arrived at DD1 around lunch time to a growing swell around 3-5ft. However it didn't take long until we had triple knockdown on schoolie yft. After several hours of picking away at 30 pound yft and equal size bft we decided to push back west to the ensco in search of bigger tuna. Due to the UNCANNY ability for noaa to predict the seas half way accurate we had to beat our way to the ensco before dark. Upon arrival to the ensco we were greeted by one sportfisherman a 60ish Viking. It was not 10 minutes after arrival that we were hooked up on a some nice yft on the poppers and spinners. Man what a blast on light tackle. The 8506 seemed to be holding/marking ALOT more fish the DD1. By 11:00 am I looked at the crew and said "guys we are not putting another tuna in the boat unless he's over a 100" I was greeted by mostly looks of exhaustion. As we slid out of drift range of the rig everyone was out. At daylight lines were in the water before the sun was good and up without luck. It had to be the worst daybreak bite ever recorded not one fish broke the surface. Around 8:00 am we called it a trip with 6 yft (biggest 50 lbs) and 13 bft (biggest 30lbs), we added to the total on the way home about 30 miles south of the spur we ran across four patches of grass twice as big as your truck. Guess who was home? Yep you got it mr and mrs mahi mahi. It happen to be one of the biggest schools of nice sized dolphin I had ever seen, I would have to say there were 30-45 fish 15+ pound fish under the boat. If it wouldn't have been for two lighting poppers squeezing down on us from the west and east we could have caught some of the big bulls that we could see 65+ ft down. All in all it was one great trip loaded with fish and new friends. The Go Pro footage will be done by this time next week.


----------



## MSViking

Sounds like you had a great trip. 8506 certainly has been the go to rig lately. Looking forward to your video

Robert


----------



## bigtallluke

Great report Harris! A dead on account of our trip... What a blast! I'm about to fall asleep standing out, and I'm literally walking into walls.... Time for some sleep!
PS- fish fighter thanks again for an amazing opportunity to fish with you guys!


----------



## Chris V

Good job Harris! I was bummed I couldn't make it, but maybe next time


----------



## FishFighter92

No problem guys! It was an honor having y'all aboard the boat an we'll have to find them again sometime. We also saw a marlin sky about 3 miles south of the blue green rip. Then 10 miles off of the DSF DD I rig we saw a sail but couldn't get the hooks in them. It was all in all a good trip. Ready to get back at it after some R&R.


----------



## cliff k

nice job harris and crew. you should have enough tuna to feed a small army


----------



## Telum Pisces

Just so I don't have to stand on my head. Here ya go.


----------



## Scruggspc

Telum Pisces said:


> Just so I don't have to stand on my head. Here ya go.


Thanks how do you flip it?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Congratulations on a great trip buddy :notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## FishFighter92

Here's what that tuna turned into tonight. Not only do I catch it I can cook it too!


----------



## bigtallluke

FishFighter92 said:


> Here's what that tuna turned into tonight. Not only do I catch it I can cook it too!


Holy cow, that is insane looking!! I though that I got fancy with my meal last night untill I saw this lol.... That is another level of dining right there!! Thanks for sharing the pic, that is pretty sweet!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Great report! Looks like y'all will be eating good for awhile!


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

I work the DD1


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

By work I mean job type work


----------



## Scruggspc

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> By work I mean job type work


We were there Tuesday around lunch till 6. We saw a coastguard heli pick a guy up off the ensco around 2 am. It looked serious due to ten men carrying him on a stretcher up to the heli deck.


----------



## matttheboatman

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> By work I mean job type work


Hey BlainAtk, 

Do you have internet access out there? Would love surface conditions reports!!!! I believe that rig just got out there a few weeks ago, any idea of how long it will be there????

Matt


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

Our Internet is real hit and miss. The rig has been there for about two weeks and it is supposed to be a 70 day well but they will deploy more rigs in that same block.


----------



## Scruggspc

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Our Internet is real hit and miss. The rig has been there for about two weeks and it is supposed to be a 70 day well but they will deploy more rigs in that same block.


Sweet I can't wait till the start deploying them.


----------



## bigtallluke

I finally got some time to edit our GoPro footage from the trip! We had so many double hook ups that I didn't get much footage of the "action". Between clearing lines, anglers on the reels, a wire man, and gaff guy.... That didn't leave much time for the camera, but it still turned out pretty good! Here it is:

http://youtu.be/InSkK1s4M2w


----------



## cobia02

*Great job!*

On the tuna spread that is! Looks like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## Scruggspc

Nice video brother. Next time we need a designated camera man.


----------



## bigtallluke

Adritian said:


> you should have enough tuna to feed a small army


Yes, I have tuna coming out of my ears. I have eaten a boat load myself, but have shared my portion with family, friends, and neighbors. Just worked out a deal with a buddy who makes some killer smoked tuna dip, so I will have that tasty treat coming my way in the next day or two. Lots of tuna for all (in my immediate vicinity lol)


----------



## clunan1

Nice video! Looks like y'all had a good trip.


----------

